# Table 4-22



## MOOK (Aug 13, 2010)

Does Table 4-22 in AISC page 4-318 for column design, valid for the following cases?

1- Compact, non-compact, and slender sections

2- WT, single angle, and double angle sections


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mook,

Yes and yes.


----------



## MOOK (Aug 15, 2010)

Kevo,

Actually, I compared between the restults from the equations of non-compact and slender sections and the Table, they were different.

Did you try to do this comparison?


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mook,

Sorry, I know that the tables from part 4 do take into account non-compact sections, but I didn't actually look at table 4-22 when I answered your question. This table is basically solving for conpression members in section E2.

Have no fear though. Table 4-1 will help you calculate the LRFD or ASD compression force in WF beams. Table 4-7 is for WT sections, and tables 4-8, 4-11, and 4-12 are for double angle and single angle sections. These tables do take into account if you have a non-compact or slender element in the cross section.

The only bad thing about it is that not all sections are in this table.


----------

